# Hamilton Vintage Watches in the Collection



## alexlawson (Aug 12, 2018)

These are six of my Hamilton vintage wrist watches. The two on the left are a late-70s Swiss quartz and an early Swiss automatic day/date. The other four are U.S.A made Hamilton watches(per the encouragement of the sub-forum description).



























































































My personal Hamilton favorite.










Correction to previous post: The quartz is day/date. Not the automatic. :sadwalk:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

nice collection. if you want to know more about this brand then try and get a copy of the Shawkey book on Hamilton Wristwatches. It's very good


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice collection - a few of mine say hello!:

1956 Whitman (Cal 735 movement):



1968 Dateline? (I believe this is a Europe only model - similar appears in the main US catalog, but in a negative version) (Cal 64 Movement):



And a 1990s Chronograph (Lemania (LWO) 283 Movement - basically an ETA 2892-2 with a Dubois-Depraz Chrono module attached):



I have a number of others (including a 1966 Pan-Europ and a 1965 Asymetric) but don't currently have decent photographs.....


----------



## alexlawson (Aug 12, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> nice collection. if you want to know more about this brand then try and get a copy of the Shawkey book on Hamilton Wristwatches. It's very good


 Thank you very much for the kind words and book recommendation, scottswatches. I know a man who may have that book(he has hundreds of horology related books). I'll check with him. 



Gaspode said:


> Nice collection - a few of mine say hello!:
> 
> 1956 Whitman (Cal 735 movement):
> 
> ...


 Hello back! 

Thank you for sharing those photos of you beautiful Hamilton watches and for the kind words, Gaspode! 

That Dateline is stunning. Absolutely stunning. I really like watches along that style case. The only other Hamilton I may like more is one of my dream watches. Early mechanical or modern automatic Ventura.


----------

